# Spark plug gap for Prairie 360



## Benevolus2 (Apr 23, 2017)

The manual for my 2005 Prairie 360 calls for a .031-035 gap. That's kind of a range. What gap do you use or recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's the operable range so pick something like .032 as gaps get wider over time.


----------



## odie-wan-canobie (Sep 6, 2020)

Benevolus2 said:


> The manual for my 2005 Prairie 360 calls for a .031-035 gap. That's kind of a range. What gap do you use or recommend?
> Thanks.


hi there, can you please direct me to where you can get a manual for your Kawasaki prairie 360 4x4?


----------

